# bootonly vs cd 1



## shepper (Mar 9, 2011)

Does anyone know if a net install installs the updated base files or do you still need to run the freebsd-update utility?  I'm debating which one to download.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2011)

You still need the freebsd-update utility, even if you do a net install.


----------

